# Récupérer des photos sur Ipod



## jujuchéri70 (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai perdu des photos sur mon mac. Heureusement, elles sont sur mon ipod. Mais impossible de les récupérer, tous les logiciels utilisés (senuti, ipod access, etc...) ne prennent en charge que les musiques.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2009)

Quel modèle d'iPod?
Si iPodTouch, il faut savoir que tu ne recupereras que des versions basses résolution de tes photos (1024 x768 je crois).
- si autre modèle d'iPod tu ne trouveras tes photos en haute résolution dessus QUE si tu avais bien cocher la case demandant de copier les photos originales ( sinon ce sera aussi des versions basse résolution)

Il vaut mieux retrouver tes photos sur ta sauvegarde ou alors il faudra utiliser photorec avec le tutorial de DosJones


----------



## docalaurent (3 Janvier 2009)

Sur l'iPod5, il suffit de cocher le mode disque dur dans iTunes, et l'iPod apparaît comme un DDexterne sur le bureau. Tu l'ouvres, et tes photos sont accessibles.


----------



## Vladimok (3 Janvier 2009)

Cela s'active où dans iTunes ?????


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2009)

en sélectionant ton iPod dans la colonne de gauche d'itunes ( sauf si iPodTouch)


----------



## jujuchéri70 (3 Janvier 2009)

Merci à tous mais ça ne m'avance guère.
Mon ipod est un 30 GB acheté en 2005.
Le problème c'est que lorsque je regarde l'ipod comme Disque dur, les photos n'apparaissent pas alors qu'elles sont bien visibles sur l'ipod.
J'ai conservé sur un dd externe une partie des photos perdus: elle apparaissent alors en photos cachés et sous forme de fichier ithmb. Comment peut on les ouvrir.
Pour Remy: qu'est ce que Photorec et le tutorial de dosjones? Je ne suis pas informaticien. J'ai un macbook


----------



## Vladimok (3 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> en sélectionant ton iPod dans la colonne de gauche d'itunes ( sauf si iPodTouch)



Cela ne marche pas avec les iPod Touch ???


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2009)

Non ça ne marche pas avec iPod touch

Photorec est un utilitaire pour recuperer des fichiers effacés. Fais une recherche sur ces forums avec photorec tutorial dosjones comme mots clés et tu trouveras le lien pour telecharger photorec et un mode d'emploi pas à pas ecrit par DosJones.


----------



## jujuchéri70 (3 Janvier 2009)

Je n'arrive pas à trouver ce logiciel. Y a-t-il un lien direct? C'est trop compliqué pour moi.
Je tente une question plus simple: comment peut on ouvrir des fichiers ithmb?


----------



## DeepDark (3 Janvier 2009)

jujuchéri70 a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à trouver ce logiciel. Y a-t-il un lien direct? C'est trop compliqué pour moi.
> Je tente une question plus simple: comment peut on ouvrir des fichiers ithmb?


Tuto : http://dosjones.free.fr/Infos/Tuto.pdf

PhotoRec : Google.


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2009)

Quant aux ithmb tu peux oublier cette option. Ce sont juste des petites vignettes de tes photos de la taille d'un ongle (thumbNail en glais)


----------



## Maxx (4 Janvier 2009)

Est-ce que d'afficher les fichiers invisibles de l'ipod permettrait de retrouver les photos et les anciens fichiers?
(Pour afficher les fichiers invisibles il faut utiliser tinkertool ou onyx)


----------



## jujuchéri70 (4 Janvier 2009)

J'ai affiché les fichiers invisibles. Pour les photos, je n'ai qu'un fichier database de 7.3 MB que je ne peux pas ouvrir.(sauf sous Unix ?)
Pourtant il y a bien des photos visibles sur l'ipod!
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?


----------



## Maxx (4 Janvier 2009)

Quelqu'un connaît cette application?
http://www.findleydesigns.com/ipodaccessphoto/index.html

Ce pourrait être une solution?


----------



## BlueVelvet (5 Janvier 2009)

Ben je voudrais pas faire le vieux con mais la meilleure soluce c'est une sauvegarde sur disque dur externe non?

Un petit DD LaCie, par exemple, la firme fournit un utilitaire de sauvegarde sympa. Copie de toute la biblio user, les images, photos, musiques, vidéos, apps pour iTouch, etc...

C'est pas plus simple...?

(oui ca ne résoud pas une récup' de l'iPod mais préventiment...)


----------



## r e m y (5 Janvier 2009)

On ne le dira jamais assez: sauvegardez!
Quoi qu'Il en soit, l'ipod dont on parle est justement un disque dur externe et avec un peu de chance il a gardé une copie des photos (j'espère en haute resolution)
Reste à trouver comment afficher les dossiers invisibles les contenant)


----------



## jujuchéri70 (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
Malgré toutes vos suggestions, j'en suis toujours au même point.
Je vois mes photos sur l'ipod mais elles n'apparaissent nulle part en tant que fichier! 
Et justement plus de sauvegarde puisqu'elles ont disparu également de Iphoto!
Un vrai mystère.
Le désespoir n'est pas loin...


----------



## r e m y (7 Janvier 2009)

Il reste à essayer de restaurer les photos effacées sur le disque dur du Mac avec PhotoRec

en te faisant aider soit de l'auteur de PhotoRec Christophe Grenier ou DosJones qui a fait un superbe Tutorial


Tu peux aussi rechercher les autres fils de discussion évoquant PhotoRec:
 tapes "PhotoRec DosJones" dans le champ de recherche de ces forums et tu tombes sur http://forums.macg.co/applications/recuperation-de-photos-sur-carte-memoire-211747.html


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2009)

Si la case ci-dessous n'est pas cochée, l'iPOD ne contient que des miniatures des photos (iThumbs)


----------



## jujuchéri70 (13 Janvier 2009)

Rebonjour à tous,
Finalement la solution c'est JuiceFile.
J'ai fait glisser dessus les fichiers .ithmb qui apparaissent dans l'Ipod activé en disque dûr, ça a pris deux heures, trouvé près de 20.000 fichers en TIFF et en JPEG, dont les précieuses photos perdues.
Il ne me reste plus qu'à enlever l'icône JuiceFile sur les jpeg et c'est fait.
Merci à tous!


----------

